# Rapido roof vent cover



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Need to buy a new roof vent cover for my rapido 7099f, does anyone know are they omnister make ? and to where I can get one from apart from rapido themselves 
Des


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Des,
our previous Rapido had Omnistor vents, the current one has one Omnistor and one mini Heki. 
If it is Omnistor try here:

http://www.omnistor.co.uk/product.asp?strareano=PRODUCTCATEGORY_9_9&intelement=389

we got a new cover from them mail order, quite straightforward to fit.
If it is a Heki then try O'Learys,

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154b5cd3396b4ca/shopdata/index.shopscript

Colin


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

hi and many thanks for the link looks like omnistor make but was not sure
price of £54.68 for a transparent dome, will have to be more careful when spring cleaning early next year
Des


----------

